# Great New Yarn accessory



## Hanna Milne (Feb 15, 2015)

Found this new great yarn accessory. Keeps your yarn by your side, not rolling on the floor and keeps the dirt, grime and pet hair out. It even fits in the cup holder of your car and suspend it from your shoulder to knit while working.
check it out http://www.theyarnit.com


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Welcome to KP, that is the cleverest yarn accessory I ever saw.

Where is your Location :?: I'm from WI


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

http://www.theyarnit.com/

The Yarnit, I think besides the ball of yarn they should make one to fit a skein of yarn in it.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Its really nice but what do they cost?


----------



## Bleeshea (Jul 12, 2013)

Buttons said:


> Its really nice but what do they cost?


$35.00
Nice idea but way too much money as far as I am concerned.


----------



## aura (Jul 9, 2014)

Buttons said:


> Its really nice but what do they cost?


Price is 34.99


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

Buttons said:


> Its really nice but what do they cost?


$34.95 I will just take what I have always used.. my knitting bag it holds a lot more. Whole skeins if I want. This might be okay for sock yarn.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

Not as attractive but a ziplock bag and a purse or fanny pack do the same thing.


----------



## Bleeshea (Jul 12, 2013)

$5.00 and I would consider it.


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

It looks like a hamster ball!


----------



## Hanna Milne (Feb 15, 2015)

It is made from safety plastic so it won't break and will last a lifetime.Protects your needles and stores you stitch markers. I have a 200 gm 195 yds of cascade soft chunk in it and it is working great. I have done the baggies. This is way better. Both my friend and I bought one and we love it. It is brand new to the market. Oh well just thought I'd share.
H


----------



## Hanna Milne (Feb 15, 2015)

Looks are deceiving 
It holds a great deal more than sock yarn and now I am not dealing with a tangled mess when I dig my yarn out of my bag. No big deal. Just thought I would share


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

She is a new user...Is this her company? Making a sales pitch? I just think it is too expensive. JMHO.

34.95 plus 5.95 shipping........


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

Irish knitter said:


> Everything always has to be so expensive!! Does everyone have to be so greedy.......


 :thumbup:


----------



## Hanna Milne (Feb 15, 2015)

Nice to meet you. I am from NJ


----------



## Hanna Milne (Feb 15, 2015)

I didn't think it was so expensive for what it is.
It is American made. Probably could be cheaper if it was from China.
I have paid this for a set of needles


----------



## Hanna Milne (Feb 15, 2015)

No I just bought it at the Vogue live show and love it


----------



## Hanna Milne (Feb 15, 2015)

I also just found out about this site from the show. A woman I had coffee with was ravening about it is thought I would check it out.
I am new to the cyber knitting world. Hope this is going to be a pleasent experience


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

Maybe I am just out of sorts and crazy, my first thought was ,"$35 for a plastic ball to hold yarn!?" Then I had to sheepishly admit to myself that I spent that on a pottery yarn bowl...and that is not unbreakable. What might tip me over the edge to getting one is that it fits in a cup holder. I do a lot of knitting in the car while others drive.


----------



## Hanna Milne (Feb 15, 2015)

Yes I got a very expensive yarn bowl as a gift. It is lovely but not portable when I go away and at home my cat can still get the yarn. It's just not very practical ... But lovely.


----------



## 9sueseiber (Oct 29, 2011)

I have a plastic container, somewhat like this one, only a lot taller. It holds a skein quite easily. 

One thing I don't like about mine is that it is very light and tips over if I have to pull a little harder on the yarn coming out of the top. Also you can't take it out of the tube without cutting the strand to your project. When you want to change balls or color, you have to cut the working strand also. 

I haven't used it in awhile so can't really remember why I wanted to take it out without cutting the working strand, but I did and it was annoying to say the least. 

OH, I remember one thing.I once put two skeins in it and worked two stranded and it was OK but tended to wind itself around each other, and then you couldn't take one out and untangle them, without---- yep, cutting the working strand. lol 

I know mine didn't cost anywhere near $39.95. It was a Xmas gift from my ex-daughter-in-law, and believe me she wouldn't have spent that much on me, or anyone else for that matter. Anyway, I agree, it is a little spendy, sorry.

However, maybe if a person seen it up close and saw the workings of it, then maybe the price wouldn't seem quite so high. But I really do think she might have to lower her price a bit.
Sue


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

What a great idea! Thanks for sharing, as others have noted, yarn bowls cost more! I love the strap, portable is good, plus, what a conversation starter!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Fantastic idea.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Interesting! Thanks for sharing and welcome from NH!


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Sorry for double post! Still sleepy this am!


----------



## Crumplin (Sep 7, 2012)

Glory be, We had these during WW2 but they were made of bakelite! They had a ribbon loop to go over the wrist/lower arm, but you needed to make your own loop if you wanted it over your shoulder.

Edna C


----------



## kammyv4 (Aug 6, 2012)

Welcome from Michigan Hanna and thank you for sharing. Although I think it is a great idea, right now that price is a little steep for me, but I do appreciate you letting us know about it.


----------



## yarnfrog (Jul 24, 2011)

Irish knitter said:


> She is a new user...Is this her company? Making a sales pitch? I just think it is too expensive. JMHO.
> 
> 34.95 plus 5.95 shipping........


I had the same thought.


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Welcome from Ohio. What a great innovation on traveling with yarn. I'm definitely looking into this....


----------



## marywallis (Mar 18, 2012)

It would make a nice gift item. It looks less cumbersome than tote bags, and not heavy. Attractive too, might get conversations going. Thanks.


----------



## nuthouse (Oct 30, 2012)

Hanna Milne said:


> I didn't think it was so expensive for what it is.
> It is American made. Probably could be cheaper if it was from China.
> I have paid this for a set of needles


I think it would be terrific in keeping yarn clean & yarn wouldn't snag as on some of the other holders suggested (zips & clips on bum bags & purses). It is compact & perfect for travelling on public transport. If other knitters think it is too expensive it would make them a special birthday gift from a loved one - so they could send out the hints!!!!


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Welcome to KP. I love the little "gadget" you posted, but I agree with others, that it is too expensive. I'll bet with a little ingenuity we could all come up with something comparative that is made from things we have around the house. Maybe a food container with a strap. Who knows. Maybe I'll try it and you will see me on Shark Tank! (my favorite show) LOL


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Welcome! I like it. I can see how nice it would work out for me. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

Xay-Zays.auntie said:


> It looks like a hamster ball!


That was MY first thought.... LOL! We had one rolling around the house years ago.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

About 35.00 hummmm


Buttons said:


> Its really nice but what do they cost?


----------



## dotb in mo (Dec 10, 2011)

Great idea, but too pricey for me. (35+6) USD


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

aura said:


> Price is 34.99


plus $5.95 shipping. So we are now up to $40 and change.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

dotb in mo said:


> Great idea, but too pricey for me. (35+6) USD


I totally agree. I have a plastic bowl ($1.00) from trick or treat and I am happy with it. Of course, I can't go walking down the street with it - no strap! (ha ha) but I don't knit or text walking down the street!


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

It looks very handy, but maybe a little small. I get my yarn in 200g / 400metres balls (8 ply/DK) and they are bigger than the one shown. Do they come in a larger size?


----------



## littlefox1 (Nov 17, 2014)

I use a gallon zip lock bag to put my yarn in and close it most of the way, that works for me.


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

Thank you for bringing this to my attention. It will get put on the "what can I get you for (insert occasion) list).

Welcome to KP. We are generally a friendly welcoming group but we do have the odd less then mice comment. You will learn to read only what interests you. Have fun and if you come across any other knitting tools, let us know. 

Mow to put this little gem on that list.


----------



## littlefox1 (Nov 17, 2014)

This link was down the page some. It is a great idea for a yarn holder.

http://chatterboxjenn.blogspot.ca/2011/08/yarn-holder-diy.html


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

Welcome to KP. It is a friendly, helpful site. I

t is a cute idea, but wouldn't work for me. I usually work from center pull skeins. These I put in the plastic "sleeve" that newspapers are delivered in. They are the perfect size for a skein of yarn. I also thought this was a little pricey. Thanks for posting.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Xay-Zays.auntie said:


> It looks like a hamster ball!


That is what it reminded me of. 
Great idea, but a bit costly Just my opinion, others might think it is reasonable.


----------



## niniw (Mar 17, 2012)

I use an empty instant Folger coffee jar. The lid flips open and is very handy. I use it all the time. Fits in my purse and is very portable.


----------



## taborhills (Sep 8, 2012)

Hanna,

This looks fine, and makes me wonder what I might have around here than I could transform into such a tool.


----------



## Fiona3 (Feb 6, 2014)

KateLyn11 said:


> Not as attractive but a ziplock bag and a purse or fanny pack do the same thing.


Agree. The price is a little high.

Fiona 😒😒😒


----------



## BoBeau (Feb 18, 2011)

Bleeshea said:


> $35.00
> Nice idea but way too much money as far as I am concerned.


I agree, way overpriced.


----------



## carmicv (Mar 21, 2014)

Welcome and thank you for the idea. On my xmas list as a love to have but won't buy for myself.


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

Hanna Milne said:


> It is made from safety plastic so it won't break and will last a lifetime.Protects your needles and stores you stitch markers. I have a 200 gm 195 yds of cascade soft chunk in it and it is working great. I have done the baggies. This is way better. Both my friend and I bought one and we love it. It is brand new to the market. Oh well just thought I'd share.
> H


It brought a smile to my face, I thought a very "dedicated knitter"! I think it is a wonderful idea and who among us haven't splurged at one time or another during our knitting years. It is something you will have for years and years. It was great of you to share something so unique!! The picture was wonderful and the smile made my day!! Happy knitting!


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Welcome to the KP list. Thank you for sharing your new yarn accessory item with us.

Adorable photo and good publicity for knitter's.


----------



## judyh47 (Nov 11, 2012)

I have this little gizmo in my Pintrest board ... keep meaning to make it myself.


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

Too expensive for my taste....


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

BoBeau said:


> I agree, way overpriced.


Agree :thumbdown:


----------



## bevqual (May 9, 2011)

Hanna Milne said:


> Found this new great yarn accessory. Keeps your yarn by your side, not rolling on the floor and keeps the dirt, grime and pet hair out. It even fits in the cup holder of your car and suspend it from your shoulder to knit while working.
> check it out http://www.theyarnit.com


It's neat. I've seen something similar when people use plastic pop bottles like this. It's more for in the house, and not out walking though. You can cut the bottom off a pop bottle, (that darker colored thicker plastic) and put an entire skein-- like Red Heart etc. inside, make sure the inside thread is out and place that through the hole in the top. Put the dark plastic bottom back in place. OR you can do it like this where she cuts a hole in the side.... http://luksicreations.blogspot.com/2011/09/how-to-make-holder-for-your-yarn-out-of.html


----------



## bevqual (May 9, 2011)

judyh47 said:


> I have this little gizmo in my Pintrest board ... keep meaning to make it myself.


oooh- I like that! I need to pin it too!


----------



## eveningstar (May 8, 2011)

$34.95 plus $5.95 shipping.


----------



## Nilzavg (Dec 10, 2014)

Xay-Zays.auntie said:


> It looks like a hamster ball!


 :XD: That's what I thought the second I saw it. However; clever idea.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

I saw it at the VKL last month but didn't buy it. :lol:


----------



## debbieb (May 7, 2011)

Nana5 said:


> It brought a smile to my face, I thought a very "dedicated knitter"! I think it is a wonderful idea and who among us haven't splurged at one time or another during our knitting years. It is something you will have for years and years. It was great of you to share something so unique!! The picture was wonderful and the smile made my day!! Happy knitting!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
I just bought one!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

That is better than my yarn bowl as it has a top on it!


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

Cool! I'll check it out. Thanks!


----------



## Nilzavg (Dec 10, 2014)

Hanna, thank you for sharing this link with us. It's very clever and keep sharing with us. Have a lovely day.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sseidel (Apr 20, 2012)

gdhavens said:


> Welcome to KP. It is a friendly, helpful site. I
> 
> t is a cute idea, but wouldn't work for me. I usually work from center pull skeins. These I put in the plastic "sleeve" that newspapers are delivered in. They are the perfect size for a skein of yarn. I also thought this was a little pricey. Thanks for posting.


Great idea. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

grandmann said:


> http://www.theyarnit.com/
> 
> The Yarnit, I think besides the ball of yarn they should make one to fit a skein of yarn in it.


I have a plastic carrier for a 2 leter bottle.
I've never used it for that. It's perfect for a skein!


----------



## Stampergrandma (Jun 6, 2011)

Bleeshea said:


> $35.00
> Nice idea but way too much money as far as I am concerned.


I agree, it's too pricey for me. I'd rather spend that $35 on a skien of squishy yarn!


----------



## Stampergrandma (Jun 6, 2011)

Stampergrandma said:


> I agree, it's too pricey for me. I'd rather spend that $35 on a skien of squishy yarn!


I did want to add a thank you for sharing! Even though I think it's pricey, it is a great idea and I'm sure many will benefit from using it.


----------



## suzhuz (Jan 16, 2013)

I think it is overpriced but bought one anyway...birthday present.


----------



## knittingagain (Apr 12, 2011)

Just wanted to give you a friendly greeting from Oregon!!


----------



## Sierrakj (Oct 8, 2014)

Yarnit. I love the name. I have been using a ziplock bag with a tiny hole in the corner.


----------



## MJT (Dec 10, 2014)

I like it!!! It's portable, let's you see how much yarn you have left, and it looks pretty cat proof!!!


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

There is one thing I don't think anyone mentioned! Is this kitty cat resistant? If it protected against pets, I would think it would be worth the cost !


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

MJT said:


> I like it!!! It's portable, let's you see how much yarn you have left, and it looks pretty cat proof!!!


Hilarious! We must have read each other's mind!!!!!!


----------



## mysterywriter (Sep 27, 2011)

That's a great idea. I'm just not sure I want to shell out $35.00 plus shipping.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Way too much money. I'd rather use my homemade yarn holders, (that cost nothing) and have more money to spend on yarn.


----------



## berlauk (Dec 25, 2013)

I love it! Having just finished a graph-ghan with multiple colors, I tried baggies, boxes, and a host of things that never quite worked. Just ordered a couple for my next one!


----------



## runswithscissors (Feb 3, 2014)

Nana5 said:


> It brought a smile to my face, I thought a very "dedicated knitter"! I think it is a wonderful idea and who among us haven't splurged at one time or another during our knitting years. It is something you will have for years and years. It was great of you to share something so unique!! The picture was wonderful and the smile made my day!! Happy knitting!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: What she said!


----------



## Kathiediev (Feb 23, 2014)

Ooh. Love the fanny pack idea!


----------



## Bleeshea (Jul 12, 2013)

Hanna Milne said:


> It is made from safety plastic so it won't break and will last a lifetime.Protects your needles and stores you stitch markers. I have a 200 gm 195 yds of cascade soft chunk in it and it is working great. I have done the baggies. This is way better. Both my friend and I bought one and we love it. It is brand new to the market. Oh well just thought I'd share.
> H


I think you are right about it being a great product. I looked it up right away to buy as a gift. Great idea, I just think the price point is way to high. I am glad you shared it with all of us. I am always up for a better way. PLEASE keep sharing.


----------



## niniw (Mar 17, 2012)

Welcome to knitters paradise


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

Welcome to KP!
I love the ideas that pther posters have posted here.
There is a similar item that someone on KP made from a tomato container: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-319721-1.html


----------



## jinxy (Jul 22, 2012)

My mother had one of those 65 years ago! It didn't have a shoulder strap. I might still have it in the attic.


----------



## Bleeshea (Jul 12, 2013)

littlefox1 said:


> This link was down the page some. It is a great idea for a yarn holder.
> 
> http://chatterboxjenn.blogspot.ca/2011/08/yarn-holder-diy.html


I like this idea but you can't take the yarn out without cutting. I would use this for some projects but not for others. Thanks for the idea. I have seen others like this but this was better than the others I saw.


----------



## CarolA (Sep 4, 2013)

I think it's a great idea! It costs more than I will spend right now, but I can see the worth of the item.

We all have different needs and different budgets. I for one am glad there is such a great selection out there. 

Thanks for the info. Maybe some crafty KP reader or their DH can figure out a way to make something similar for very little cost.


----------



## doreen344 (May 26, 2011)

This is the cats meow !


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

This is terrific. Thank you so much for sharing. Gotta have one.


----------



## whidbeyjeannie (Apr 24, 2013)

For someone who has one of these, will it hold a regular skein, say a 4 oz skein of Bernat Satin? It is a skein, not a ball of yarn.


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

What a great idea!! Looks good. Thanks for sharing the info. And welcome to KP from Hawaii. I, too, hope you enjoy your experience here on KP. There is a treasure trove of valuable information here among the very generous experienced craftspeople. I suggest you observe for a while and you'll see how it is here. Aloha... Bev


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

Neat! I have one that holds a ball of crochet thread, much smaller than this one. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## FyberSpace (Feb 22, 2011)

I have used the clear plastic Christmas balls that divide in half for the same purpose for several years now. Just make a hole in the top or side and snap the halves together. Voila.....a Yarn-it for less than a dollar.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Too rich for my budget. My zip lock bag w/a small hole will do.


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## La la patti (Apr 3, 2011)

I have something similar to hold my fine crochet thread. I've used plastic zip lock bags before but hate that my small DPNs inveritably poke their way thru the bags while they are in my big purse or tote bag. A few lost needles or stabs in the hand, I've done both would make the cost of this gizmo well worth it thanks for sharing.


----------



## sseidel (Apr 20, 2012)

Sine said:


> Welcome to KP!
> I love the ideas that pther posters have posted here.
> There is a similar item that someone on KP made from a tomato container: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-319721-1.html


Love it how clever... now I have to buy some cherry tomatoes! Thanks for the picture!


----------



## PatofWi (Apr 14, 2014)

grandmann said:


> http://www.theyarnit.com/
> 
> The Yarnit, I think besides the ball of yarn they should make one to fit a skein of yarn in it.


Very clever gadget!! Agree with the skein idea.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

KateLyn11 said:


> Not as attractive but a ziplock bag and a purse or fanny pack do the same thing.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 33141 (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi and welcome from Atlanta, Georgia. Thank you for your post. A very clever idea. I always learn something new when I read through the posts.

I sent a link about the item to my knitting group. When we took a trip to Italy last year, we hadn't been on our flight 10 minutes when one of my friends lost her ball of yarn on the floor. She spent about 15 minutes working her way through the cabin to the yarn ball since it rolled between dozens of pairs of legs on its way towards the back. 

It was very entertaining and fun (for the rest of us), but I'm guessing she'd consider buying one for future travel!


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

aura said:


> Price is 34.99


Plus $5.95 shipping in USA.


----------



## Cheryl1814 (Feb 7, 2013)

I just bought one, using Pay Pal Credit...they had a special that gives you $15 off of your purchase. I thought the shipping cost was really good compared to what I pay for Mary Maxim products!! I always have a problem with tangled yarn so this will be a great product for me!! Thanks for sharing the link!!


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

That's a practical looking gadget! 
I don't see myself walking and knitting anymore than I do chewing gum. But, for those who are more coordinated, it's a great idea! 
I wonder if you could convert a hamster ball?


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

I guess I would not have been so suspicous..... had she said hello and look what I found and where.....
I do not mean to be mean spirited;however;as I read it....it just sounded like an advertisement. And being a new user; according to the rules.....you have to be a regular before selling.....
Maybe I am just getting too old and crabby....


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Xay-Zays.auntie said:


> It looks like a hamster ball!


I just priced them on Google, and found some for $1.50 each.


----------



## snoopylover (Nov 13, 2011)

way too expensive


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

Interesting new gadget.


----------



## Grandma W (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi Hanna, Welcome to KP! Most people are friendly. I for one like the accessory. It certainly would be handy and I am sure is less expensive than the knitting bowel we have been seeing.


----------



## Bleeshea (Jul 12, 2013)

MaryCarter said:


> I just priced them on Google, and found some for $1.50 each.


Please share the link. I could not find that price.


----------



## crickenwood (Jul 4, 2014)

I think it's perfect for a road trip or traveling with an RV (camping). My husband bought me a lovely pottery yarn bowl for knitting when traveling but I'm too afraid I will break it. Most evenings traveling with the RV we sit outside and the ground is often damp. This would be perfect for keeping yarn clean and dry.


----------



## RandyPandy (May 6, 2011)

I saw it at the Vogue yarn show! You model it better than the salesperson did! You will find mixed opinions on all topics here as we are all from different aspects of life. This is going on my birthday list!


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Bleeshea said:


> Please share the link. I could not find that price.


http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-Shipping-1Pc-Pet-Rodent-Mice-Jogging-Hamster-Gerbil-Rat-Play-Toy-Plastic-Exercise-Ball/32252713161.html?currencyType=AUD&af=ppc&isdl=y&src=Google&albch=Google&aff_short_key=UneMJZVf&cv=1020800000008006&ptsid=1020000000012141&crea=56546947201&plac=&netw=g&device=c&aff_short_key=UneMJZVf&cv=1020000000012141&gclid=COvg-LDw6cMCFQYGvAodQxQAjg

They were $1.50 yesterday.....


----------



## Nana Doreen (Sep 16, 2013)

MaryCarter said:


> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-Shipping-1Pc-Pet-Rodent-Mice-Jogging-Hamster-Gerbil-Rat-Play-Toy-Plastic-Exercise-Ball/32252713161.html?currencyType=AUD&af=ppc&isdl=y&src=Google&albch=Google&aff_short_key=UneMJZVf&cv=1020800000008006&ptsid=1020000000012141&crea=56546947201&plac=&netw=g&device=c&aff_short_key=UneMJZVf&cv=1020000000012141&gclid=COvg-LDw6cMCFQYGvAodQxQAjg
> 
> They were $1.50 yesterday.....


Will be visiting pet shop in the near future to see what they have.....great idea!! :thumbup:


----------



## Nana Doreen (Sep 16, 2013)

Hello and welcome from England. :-D


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Hanna Milne said:


> Looks are deceiving
> It holds a great deal more than sock yarn and now I am not dealing with a tangled mess when I dig my yarn out of my bag. No big deal. Just thought I would share


I can definitely see the practicality of it, and in time can see it coming down in price to a more acceptable level, like everything else new to the market.....sorry for stealing your thunder and suggesting we would all be better off with a hamster ball, but I thought for those who can't afford the price being asked for The Yarnit accessory at the moment, the hamster ball would be a good option for those people.


----------



## ThaisFindsafeather (Nov 15, 2012)

Irish knitter said:


> She is a new user...Is this her company? Making a sales pitch? I just think it is too expensive. JMHO.
> 
> 34.95 plus 5.95 shipping........


Actually, I met the owner, Katie, at Stitches West yesterday, and she was lovely and looked shocked when I said I'd seen her product on the Internet, she'd never heard of Knitting Paradise, and was just thrilled people were interested. I liked her and the product so much, it was one of my few purchases, out of hundreds of thousands of items to buy. I used it all the way home, propped in our cup holder.


----------



## BiDDi (Dec 21, 2012)

kiwiannie said:


> Fantastic idea.


A great thing. I couldn't see anywhere on the site that they ship to Australia or what that would cost. Does anyone know how to find out? I am not on facebook or twitter.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Hanna Milne said:


> Found this new great yarn accessory. Keeps your yarn by your side, not rolling on the floor and keeps the dirt, grime and pet hair out. It even fits in the cup holder of your car and suspend it from your shoulder to knit while working.
> check it out http://www.theyarnit.com


Welcome Hanna and thanks for sharing the information about this clever and useful item. KP is a great place to come each day to learn and share.


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

Bleeshea said:


> $35.00
> Nice idea but way too much money as far as I am concerned.


too much for this 'old pensioner' and winter heating bills.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

justinjared said:


> too much for this 'old pensioner' and winter heating bills.


It is too pricey (but probably good quality) and surely not a necessity, but still a nice little item for someone who wishes to buy it. I'm sure we'll be hearing a lot more about this in the future.


----------



## dgid (Feb 3, 2014)

Welcome, Hanna, to the wonderful (most of the time) world of KP. This is a great idea. Good way to keep the cats out of my yarn. (Although I can see them trying to roll the ball around.) As for those who say the price is too high, you get what you pay for, and pay for what you want. I just ordered one of these, and no, I am not rich - I am retired and on a budget like a lot of you. 
Is the picture of the smiling girl you? Very pretty!
Blessings to you!
Diane


----------



## RP1019 (May 23, 2014)

A little pricey. Do you think a plastic baggie could be used instead?


----------



## ThaisFindsafeather (Nov 15, 2012)

RP1019 said:


> A little pricey. Do you think a plastic baggie could be used instead?


I suppose it depends on what you need it for. One of my dogs is half coyote with nice sharp teeth that would slice through baggies like hot knives through butter.


----------



## Michelle10n (Mar 23, 2012)

Brilliant. I just went & ordered one
I'm always knitting on the go


----------



## sapodedo (Jan 28, 2015)

Very interesting! At first I thought it was two lids from a MacDonald's milkshake put together with a hole punched in the side. Upon closer inspection I see that it is quite well made and NOT a lid :lol: I found a small knitting bag at Walmart for $1.50 and it was working well until it started falling apart. So, maybe the price of the Knitit isn't so bad, since it appears to be well made in USA.


----------



## RP1019 (May 23, 2014)

ThaisFindsafeather said:


> I suppose it depends on what you need it for. One of my dogs is half coyote with nice sharp teeth that would slice through baggies like hot knives through butter.


Well, that's a bit different...Baggies definitely not a go with challenging pets. :lol:


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

A friend gave me one for my birthday in January. It's really nice if you're just using one regular size cake of yarn, like fingerling to DK weight. But it's too small if you're using bulky yarn. It would be nice if they made a larger one for another option. Yes, the price is expensive but it's very well made, very handy and keep the yarn clean and tidy.


----------



## w1447 (Feb 11, 2015)

It is too much money and doesn't carry enough yarn and I don't walk around when I'm knitting.


----------

